# Sai Kung gym



## Jonnyblay (Jan 20, 2011)

Is the lifestyle and fitness gym ever open in Sai Kung near pepperonies? Every time I go to go in it's always closed just wondering does anyone know it's shut down or not? 
Thanks


----------

